# Gentoo Installation auf einem TP42P

## stlinky

Moin moin   :Smile: 

ich möchte gerne mal Gentoo ausprobieren, wiel das so toll sein soll für TP´s   :Very Happy: 

Nun ich hatte mir zuerst das 2008 Relace Beta2 herunter geladen, aber das scheint nicht so richtig so funzen, weil bei der Installation immer die Fehler Medung kommt:

Das er die CPU nicht kennt.   :Sad: 

Gut dachte ich mir versuche ich es mal mit der 2007. Zu anfang ging das auch aber bei meiner ATI Karte blieb er hängen ob mit oder ohne FB.  :Sad: 

Kann man dem Install Prog nicht irgentwie sagen das es erst mal eine VESA Karte (Standard) nehmen soll.   :Question: 

Was wird standard eigentlich für ein Desktop installiert? Ich hätte da gerne KDE.   :Question: 

So fürs erste wäre es das  

LG Uwe   :Very Happy: 

----------

## evoracer

Zu dem Problem mit dem 2008 beta 2 kann ich jetzt nichts sagen aber ist ja auch noch Beta  :Wink: 

Zu dem Desktop. Es gibt keinen Standard Desktop. Du darfst dir die Installation nicht wie bei Ubuntu oder anderen Distris vorstellen. Du musst die Pakete selbst auswählen die du installieren willst, also kannst du auch selbst entscheiden was für ein Desktop installiert wird. Aber das wirst du denn ja schnell merken sobald du bei der Installation bist.

So aber nun zu dem Problem mit der 2007er CD. hast du das zufällig mal die möglichst genaue Fehlermeldung?

Weil denn kann man dir auch besser und gezielter helfen

evoracer

----------

## stlinky

 *evoracer wrote:*   

> Zu dem Problem mit dem 2008 beta 2 kann ich jetzt nichts sagen aber ist ja auch noch Beta 
> 
> Zu dem Desktop. Es gibt keinen Standard Desktop. Du darfst dir die Installation nicht wie bei Ubuntu oder anderen Distris vorstellen. Du musst die Pakete selbst auswählen die du installieren willst, also kannst du auch selbst entscheiden was für ein Desktop installiert wird. Aber das wirst du denn ja schnell merken sobald du bei der Installation bist.
> 
> So aber nun zu dem Problem mit der 2007er CD. hast du das zufällig mal die möglichst genaue Fehlermeldung?
> ...

 

Hallo Evoracer erst mal danke für deine Antwort.

Ich hab folgendes aufgeschrieben:

EE Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extenie?/lib GLare.so

EE Failed to load module Glore

EE Failed to load module  ati

EE No drivers available

Fatal server error

no screens found

Fatzit : wenn er die Grafik Karte nicht installiert kann er den Bildschirm nicht finden, Oder?

LG Uwe

----------

## Necoro

1. Wenn du die Grafikkarte brauchst, startest du wohl den GUI-Installer... da dieser böse ist (und so), willst du den gar nicht, sondern arbeitest lieber auf der Konsole... und denn stört dich auch das mit dem Treiber nicht

2. Spontan würde ich tippen, dass OpenSource-Treiber für ATI auf der LiveCD sind ... die in den TP verbauten Chips laufen aber imho mehr schlecht als recht damit (der proprietäre fglrx tut seine Sache einigermaßen)

Lösung: Da du die Live-CD nicht wirklich für irgendwas brauchst: nimm n Knoppix und installier Gentoo im Knoppix

----------

## stlinky

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 1. Wenn du die Grafikkarte brauchst, startest du wohl den GUI-Installer... da dieser böse ist (und so), willst du den gar nicht, sondern arbeitest lieber auf der Konsole... und denn stört dich auch das mit dem Treiber nicht
> 
> 2. Spontan würde ich tippen, dass OpenSource-Treiber für ATI auf der LiveCD sind ... die in den TP verbauten Chips laufen aber imho mehr schlecht als recht damit (der proprietäre fglrx tut seine Sache einigermaßen)
> 
> Lösung: Da du die Live-CD nicht wirklich für irgendwas brauchst: nimm n Knoppix und installier Gentoo im Knoppix

 

Hallo

die Lösung ist etwas verwirrent Das habe ich noch nicht gemacht .

Magst du mir das mal etwas genauer erklären.?

LG Uwe

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo Stlinky,

versuche es einfach mit dem Gentoo-Handbuch! Zugegeben es mag Komplex wirken, doch wenn du dafür 2-3 Stunden  investierst, schaffst du das schon mit der Installation. Der Clue dabei ist das es eine Gentoo-Installation auf die "alte bewährte Methode" ist und meiner Meinung nach auch die einzige die wirklich Flexibel. Wie schon erwähnt.. du brauchst dafür einfach "irgendeine" Linux-Live-CD und kannst damit dann dein Gentoo Installieren.

Eine "schnelle" Internet-Verbindung ist natürlich vorausgesetzt. Ich empfehle dir erstmal alles durch zu gehen. Bei Fragen hilft dir die Suche oder das gentoo-wiki.com :)

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## lutzlustig

Oder hol dir die Gentoo-Live-CD von Sabayon.org, das macht mehr Spass und du siehst auch gleich wie es aussieht wenn es fertig installiert ist.

ciao

----------

## stlinky

 *lutzlustig wrote:*   

> Oder hol dir die Gentoo-Live-CD von Sabayon.org, das macht mehr Spass und du siehst auch gleich wie es aussieht wenn es fertig installiert ist.
> 
> ciao

 

das werde ich mal machen danke für den Tip mal schauen ob die CD geht.

LG uwe

----------

